# P99 Holster



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a Holster for the P99?


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Blackhawk and it's ok, some people don't like the push button retention but it suits my needs for now. I've been looking for a quality leather one but haven't found any locally and it's hard to gauge the quality online.

Walther USA has this one that caught my eye but for $85.00 I decided to wait.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=43343&training=


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

What do you want - IWB, OWB, leather, kydex?


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> What do you want - IWB, OWB, leather, kydex?


Thats a good question. Whats IWB, OWB, kydex?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Thats a good question. Whats IWB, OWB, kydex?


IWB = Inside Waist Band
OWB = Outside Waist Band
Kydex = is similar to plastic but much stronger and durable

Good questions! A lot of people are unfamiliar with the terms.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah im a noob when it comes to this stuff. I definatley want OWB.


----------



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

Can we do a 2 for 1 with this thread? I'm interested in an IWB holster for a fullsize P99 but haven't been able to find much. I'm not trying to hi-jack the thread. Just figured we could kill two birds with one stone without the need to make two separate threads on basically the same topic. Answer the original posters question first and then mine if you so choose.

Thanks:smt1099


----------



## chjade84 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wisencracker said:


> Can we do a 2 for 1 with this thread? I'm interested in an IWB holster for a fullsize P99 but haven't been able to find much. I'm not trying to hi-jack the thread. Just figured we could kill two birds with one stone without the need to make two separate threads on basically the same topic. Answer the original posters question first and then mine if you so choose.
> 
> Thanks:smt1099


Mine was just a cheapo Uncle Mike's IWB holster. It was $12 I think from the local gun shop. It's not built specifically for the P99 but is a generic fit. Works very well though. Even was wearing it when I laid my motorcycle down this summer and the gun stayed put as I fell and slid. I would recommend.

http://www.uncle-mikes.com/products/inside_the_pant_holsters.html


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, if you're interested in an OWB leather holster with a retention strap, I'd feel confident recommending Galco's Fletch. I've used it for over 5 years, and can attest to it's quality of construction. Doesn't look bad either!


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with Fobus?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Wisencracker said:


> Can we do a 2 for 1 with this thread? I'm interested in an IWB holster for a fullsize P99 but haven't been able to find much. I'm not trying to hi-jack the thread. Just figured we could kill two birds with one stone without the need to make two separate threads on basically the same topic. Answer the original posters question first and then mine if you so choose.
> 
> Thanks:smt1099


I would recommend the Comptac Pro Undercover. I have one for the Beretta 92FS, and I love it. They make it for the P99 as well.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Fobus?


Long thread on 'em. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12861&highlight=Fobus+holsters


----------

